# Gee no wonder people don't trust us.. Check out this dirtbag



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

Fake Cop Nabbed With Naughty Badge

What a tool... :roll:

Note: Badge may be found to be offensive... you have been warned..


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

Are your sure that's not the badge for the Miami PD Animal Control Officers??? :lol: Meow!

What a dink!


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

WTF we all love it, but you don't need a badge...... what a fool..... :roll:


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

How far did he think he was going to get with a novelty badge? Maybe it would work at a frat party but probably not on the streets!


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

WTF?

It amazes me how people can have no sound judgement and do something completely moronic. Fortunately this happened in Florida and this knucklehead will get some jail time. Could you imagine how severe his punishment would have been if this happened in mass (CWOF/50.00 court cost) Sarcasm intended


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Punishment should fit the crime! Give him a Gyno exam. Wait, he'll get it when he's in prison :lol:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Hey, I've got one of those... right next to my whips and chains... J/k... that guy is a tool, I can't believe he would actually flash that..


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

I need a badge like that......


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

What a weenie. He probably also has an ID that reads " Female Breast Inspector"


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Holy Jeezus!

Isn't that a blackington B296? Just goes to show you can get anything made for a price!
what an A-Hole!!!!!!!!
:roll:


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

sn't that a blackington B296? Just goes to show you can get anything made for a price! 
what an A-Hole!!!!!!!! 


MPD,

What really burns me about that is somebody actually took an order for that and even more scary was that the guy in the Blackinton factory actually made the dam thing. I had a wallet badge made up a couple of years ago and the place I went to asked me for everything. Even placed a call to my dept. to make sure I was legit. I hope whoever is handling that case puts a call into the badge maker and chews them out for that one.


----------

